
Ask HN: When will I be able to have “duplex” good quality audio over Bluetooth? - filleokus
In the current year of the lord 2020, I still get horrible playback audio quality when the microphone on my bluetooth headset is active. E.g, listening to music while being in a muted Skype-call or something.<p>This has been an issue for as long as I have used Bluetooth products.<p>Will this ever get fixed? What&#x27;s the problem? Surely there is enough bandwidth over Bluetooth to fit say 128 kbit&#x2F;s audio in both directions?<p>Or does it actually work with some devices?
======
mkarliner
High quality audio over Bluetooth is carried by a mechanism called a2dp, which
can go in either direction. However, on Android at least, while it can act as
an a2dp source, it does not have a corresponding a2dp sink. Bottom line, it's
possible, but not with the current Android

~~~
filleokus
The same on all recent iOS/Mac devices I've tested. Dosen't work on my new
work Thinkpad either.

Does the headset need to support bidirectional a2dp also somehow?

~~~
mkarliner
Absolutely. I'm working on this at the moment, using a raspberry pi, and that
does support 2 way a2dp, it still won't work until Apple and Android support
it.

